# Anyone interested in US or UK stock market online trading?



## Andyasu (26 September 2014)

Just found out a platform can trade stock in US and UK market~ Anyone interested?


----------



## skyQuake (26 September 2014)

Depends on costs. IB, and the Aus CFD providers have pretty good coverage already


----------



## Andyasu (26 September 2014)

skyQuake said:


> Depends on costs. IB, and the Aus CFD providers have pretty good coverage already




Well, wot do you reckon? The lots are really big that it is very risky.


----------

